# ?????Goat leather



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anyone here tanned or worked with goat leather?

I am thinking ahead to next spring when I will be having kids butchered, and I am thinking that if I could tan the leather I might have a saleable article. Possibly make gloves (kid gloves  )

So any tips? Any other ideas for what could be made from goat leather? How hard is it to tan/work?

Thanks in advance for any ideas?

hoggie


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I've never tanned goat but I would think it would be really similar to deer skin. I've brain tanned those and though it is a LOT of work you get a really really nice product that is more like felt than leather! No chemicals are involveed, only the brains of the animals or pig brain (which you can buy commercially). I also have some light drums that are covered with goatskin heads. That is rawhide of course. All you would have to do is stretch the hide, flesh it, dehair it, and allow it to dry. No tanning needed. You can make a variety of products out of rawhide if you like the so-called "primitive" arts and crafts.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never tanned one either, but I've worked with goatskin. very soft. very tough. thin (as you'd expect). I'd agree with simplertimes..probably work it like deerskin.

the rawhide is a lot springier than cowhide. lighter, more resilient it seems.

good luck with it


----------

